# Seattle Waterfront Trolley News



## CHamilton (Jun 19, 2012)

The Seattle Waterfront Trolley has been on "temporary" hiatus since 2005. Its chances of returning have been growing increasingly dim, but some recent press seems to have gotten people interested again. There's a lively discussion going on at the Facebook group, and a website for those not on Facebook. Please join the conversation.

Facebook:

Save the Seattle Waterfront Streetcar (Again)

Website:

Save the Seattle Waterfront Streetcar (Again)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Charlie! What's the latest on getting rid of that Hideous Elevated Highway that runs along the Waterfront?? And I hope the Trolley does come back, as you know, its just not the same since "Bustitution replaced the Trolleys!


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 19, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Hi Charlie! What's the latest on getting rid of that Hideous Elevated Highway that runs along the Waterfront??


It's being replaced by a tunnel -- which many of us feel will be our version of the "Big Dig." A very long story, but here's the official information.

As for the Waterfront Trolley, we'll see. I'd love to see it come back, but even the bus that replaced it is being cut now.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 20, 2012)

There's now an online petition.

Bring Back the George Benson Waterfront Streetcar Line in Seattle


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 20, 2012)

The mainstream press is picking up on the story.

Growing movement to save Seattle's old streetcars


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 25, 2012)

The movement to revive the Waterfront Streetcar is picking up steam (to mix a metaphor for an electrically-powered line). There's an updated website where one can see the latest news, make comments, and post letters to elected officials (and their replies). The online petition is still getting new signatures at a good clip, both from locals and elsewhere. And there's now a Twitter account.

Those of you who were in Seattle for the Gathering last fall know that transit connections between downtown, the waterfront, and King Street Station, are bad to non-existent. A revived waterfront streetcar line would be a very useful way of closing those gaps, and would, like San Francisco's F-Market line, be a tourist attraction in its own right. Please sign the petition!


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 23, 2013)

The high-speed rail petition is approaching 50,000 signatures, and the petition to bring back the Seattle Waterfront Streetcar is getting close to 1,000. Which milestone will happen first?

If you haven't been following the Save Our Streetcar website, there has been quite a bit of good news, and significant positive press, regarding the efforts to re-create effective and friendly transit on the Seattle waterfront. It's evident that elected officials are taking note of the interest from locals and tourists alike. Wherever you live, your signature is encouraged!


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 23, 2013)

T-shirts in support of efforts to bring back the Seattle Waterfront Streetcar *are now available here*. I'll be wearing mine at the Gathering!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 24, 2013)

Are they only available in Seattle Green or can you get them in Cowboy Blue??? ^_^

(i always thought doing away with the Trolley was an Idiotic Decision! Was it the City Government or State that pulled this Fiasco  ? IIRC they built some Art Museum or some other waste of Money where the Trolley Barn used to be Located! At least they want to get rid of that Freeway along the Waterfront!  )


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 15, 2016)

King County Metro and Seattle to retain two vintage streetcars as fundraising campaign kicks off



> Three remaining streetcars headed to St. Louis to work heritage trolley line
> 
> A citizen campaign is underway to maintain the presence of the George Benson streetcars as part of Seattle’s new streetcar network.
> 
> ...



Seattle’s old waterfront streetcars will live on – in different ways



> Some of the historic 1920s cars will stay in Seattle. A private venture, Friends of the Benson Trolleys, is now launching a two-year fundraising effort to retrofit the streetcars. The hope is they can operate on the future Center City Streetcar line along First Avenue. The remaining three cars have been sold to the City of St. Louis and will go into service on the heritage trolley line. That will serve the Delmar Loop district and University City, Missouri. The city’s Loop Trolley District will pay about $200,000 for the trolleys.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 15, 2016)

Austin did something similarly stupid when they sold their "Armadillo" Faux Trolley Cars ( they were diesel powered) to San Antinio for chump change.

The new ones will cost millions but heh,it actually would help with the traffic gridlock which is problem number one in Austin.

They used to run for Free on a downtown route and were very popular with tourists and locals.


----------



## neroden (Jan 16, 2016)

As for the elevated highway, it's now sinking and seismically unstable, but the government keeps telling people to go ahead and drive on it. It's not really safe any any more, but nobody dares tell motorists to stop driving on anything (sigh).


----------



## NW cannonball (Jan 17, 2016)

neroden said:


> As for the elevated highway, it's now sinking and seismically unstable, but the government keeps telling people to go ahead and drive on it. It's not really safe any any more, but nobody dares tell motorists to stop driving on anything (sigh).


When I'm in Seattle, I never drive on the "Alaskan Way" waterfront highway, unstable, sinking, horrible short turnouts and turnons, narrow lanes should have been condemned after the Nisqually quake 15 years back.

Whether the Big Bertha Dig (a few years behind schedule, famous tunnel boring failure) will help waterfront traffic - nobody knows.

Me, walking the touristy waterfront, or catching the ferry, I don't stand under or near the "Alaskan Way" if I can help it.


----------

